# Under the Sea throwdown voting thread - April 2017



## dirtsailor2003 (May 9, 2017)

Here we go. Have fun. Please remember to keep any comments you post on this thread general. It's okay to post things like "everything looks great". It's not okay to post things like " I love Number 2 and everyone should vote for that one". Any posts deemed in appropriate will be removed by the MOD staff.

The entries are in no particular order. I placed names in a hat and drew them out. When voting the number listed in the poll corresponds with the entry number show before each dish.

The photos are the original photos, formatted as best as possible to keep them all similar sizes but otherwise un-edited.  

*PRIZES!!!!*

Winners of this Throwdown will receive a Lavatool Javelin Instant Read Thermometer and a Pacific Northwest care package.

Good Luck!

The entries are:

1. Cast Iron Skillet Smoked Seafood Paella. Open Pit Fire with Oak Wood:  Saute of the chorizo and calamari followed by making of the sofrito and then adding the rice and broth.  Just as socarrat began to form removed from fire.PBC with hickory:  Salmon, shrimp, and mussels added to top of paella and put on PBC for about 30 minutes until shrimp were done and mussels opened and salmon was firm













DSC00846.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 9, 2017






2.  Smoked salmon and asparagus in a light cream sauce, flavored with dill and lemon, tossed with home made parsley fettuccini.













IMG_2762.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 9, 2017






3. Applewood smoked seafood tower appetizer: bacon wrapped smoked stuffed shrimp, smoked whole belly clams casino, and smoked crab legs. All served with a smoked garlic & parsley butter













IMG_3910.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 9, 2017






4. Kiawi Smoked Littleneck Clams on the half shell. Cherry smoked Scallops in drawn Butter then Reverse   Seared Scungilli Salad with Texas Toast Garlic Bread. Fresh Pasta with Garlic Butter Wine Sauce, Grape Tomatoes & Basil Some extra grated Parmigiano Reggiano Cheese and a  glass of White Wine













100_5536.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 9, 2017






5. Fire Grilled Blackened Redfish Filet and Shrimp Scampi,  Smoked ABT's with Crawfish, and Andouille, and some grilled yellow corn!













under.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 9, 2017






6. A friend went to Alaska for salmon run and got me a great 12 lb Coho. Cold smoked it with apple and cherry wood. Got some puff pastry from the store and made smoked salmon sandwich with greens from my garden, home made black garlic sauce and goat cheese.  













under the sea.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 9, 2017


----------



## chilerelleno (May 9, 2017)

OH Wow!
All fine entries, great plates and pictures.
Now this is a tough decision, may take a day or two of drooling on my keyboard to make up my mind.


----------



## pc farmer (May 9, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> OH Wow!
> All fine entries, great plates and pictures.
> Now this is a tough decision, may take a day or two of drooling on my keyboard to make up my mind.


You aint kiddin

Great job everyone.


----------



## sauced (May 10, 2017)

Lol....I had to put a lobster bib on just to catch the drool!! Wow, great job by everyone, very tough decision!!


----------



## smokeymose (May 10, 2017)

I'm not even a big fan of seafood, but I found one I could dig into!


----------



## hawkce541 (May 10, 2017)

They all look amazing, but that paella is making my mouth water.  I narrowed to 3, but very tough.


----------



## bbqbrett (May 10, 2017)

Not a seafood fan but had to vote.  Some really good presentations.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 10, 2017)

I think there should be a way of taste testing before we vote of course then I would be to full and fall to sleep and forget to vote.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Congratulation to all the makers of the great looking dishes. Making a choice is not easy for sure.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 10, 2017)

What a great collection of mouth watering presentations!!

I love seafood but don't get to eat it very often ( Miss Linda is definitely not a fan).

Took a while but I'm ready to vote.

Gary


----------



## kbuckeye (May 10, 2017)

Wonderful dishes from those who entered! Great job!


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 10, 2017)

All dishes Davey Jones would be proud of! May I graze at that seafood buffet?

I don't have a dogfish in the fight this month. I have abstained because... well... um... I have been out catching it! I had a blast at the Halibut opener!

Good luck competitors!

Erik


----------



## gary s (May 10, 2017)

Wow !!  everyone looks like a winner to me gunna be a real tough decision for sure.

Great job to all the entries 

Gary


----------



## mike5051 (May 10, 2017)

I was wondering how a seafood throwdown was gonna look....it looks amazing!  

Mike


----------



## lancep (May 10, 2017)

Wow! Everything looks amazing. I would be a horrible comp judge. Definitely taking some notes future cooks....


----------



## sky monkey (May 10, 2017)

Amazing looking entries. The presentation and plating is fantastic. Creativity all the way down to making the "under the Sea" sign in some cases.

I do like the closer photos where you can really see the detail of the food. Going to be a tough vote though, I'd pay for every one of them.


----------



## tropics (May 11, 2017)

That is some amazing looking food,I would love to try all them Plates

Richie


----------



## noble captain (May 11, 2017)

Incredible, you all have talent on the smoker  for sure.  They look amazing.  This is going to be a tough one to vote on. Any one of those could be served here in a fancy New Orleans restaurant and fit right in.


----------



## ab canuck (May 11, 2017)

Well after lots of thought and indecision...... I had to get the wife to look and give me her opinion as well, We both came to the same decision, Sure made us hungry. Great job to all involved. Would be nice to award point to all!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 12, 2017)

Votes are rolling in! 

Lots of good looking Under the Sea dishes!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 14, 2017)

Keep the votes rolling in! One more week to go!


----------



## allingamer (May 15, 2017)

I dont eat seafood so I voted for the one the ol' lady liked best


----------



## ab canuck (May 16, 2017)

Great job and congrats to all entries, Way to go all.


----------



## noboundaries (May 16, 2017)

All the entries look FANTASTIC!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 16, 2017)

So far a great turn out for voting! Lets see if we can hit 100 voters before the poll expires!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 22, 2017)

Down to the wire, get you're votes in!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 24, 2017)

Well we all can see who the winner is for the Members choice! Just waiting for the judges to all chime in for the judges choice and then I'll post the Winners thread.


----------

